

YC Add-on Collection for Firefox - amirnathoo
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/collection/ycombinator

======
kingsley_20
OT: youlicit is a _terrible_ brand name. It evokes you-lick-it, then illicit,
and eventually, elicit.

~~~
Sikul
Agreed. When I first saw the name I thought it had to do will illicit youtube
videos.

------
amirnathoo
Blog post introducing add-on collections:
[http://blog.mozilla.com/addons/2009/06/10/introducing-add-
on...](http://blog.mozilla.com/addons/2009/06/10/introducing-add-on-
collections/)

------
ektimo
Are any of these companies profitable?

------
TheSOB88
They're all socially-minded. They all seem like they're going to fail.

